# Do you and spouse walk around the house naked in front of each other routinely?



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

When its convenient, fits the moment, or whenever, do you walk around the house naked when spouse is home, be naked comfortably around spouse?

This was inspired by another thread. Especially as I'm older. 
Folks insist there are are a lot of sexual stressors in their lives but those are just a waste of time. Be stress free for goodness sake.

Like being naked in front of each other. Masturbation. Are you horny and let's have sex question. Who's initiating who. Who's turn is it.

On and on.

Are you free this way or do you feel like only in the bedroom and in the dark?

So much time is wasted in marriages because folks think they have to feel certain ways, guilty about stuff, or afraid to bring things up. On and on.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I have to kind of agree with you here, @Ragnar Ragnasson.

EB and I are kind of free spirited this way--we'll walk around nude in front of each other, daytime or night time. We have places we tend to like to make love, but we're open to almost anywhere the mood strikes us. He tends to initiate because he's a masculine-leader type guy and I'm responsive type gal...and yet I love visual stimulation and don't mind telling him "Hey babe I'm in the mood for YOU!" 

Here's my mindset: we are who we are. I love him exactly as he is: scars and all. He loves me for who I am, saggy tits and all. We're in our 60's for crying out loud! I don't have time to be shy and awkward and self-conscious--and at our age is Plan A doesn't seem to want to take off, we go with Plan B and still show each other some love. 

I have this phrase for nudity that I like: sky-clad. Instead of being "Naked" which sounds kind of intimidating, I like to think of it as being clothed in the sky and stars.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

No, if I'm in total relaxed mode I'm at least in a bath robe. I don't like the damn thing flopping around, but she can still reach under if she wants to cop a feel.

Long term partners have always been more comfortable naked though, I didn't like it. It's the same as telling me "no sex please". It's like telling me the end of the movie before I even watched it. At least wear a towel or t-shirt, in fact that would make all the damn difference between either a limp or a hard on for me.

To each their own.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I've always been prone to walk around naked whenever I can. Mrs. C has always been far more self conscious but she's been relaxing over the last couple of years and letting me see more of her goodies around the home.😉


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> No, if I'm in total relaxed mode I'm at least in a bath robe. I don't like the damn thing flopping around, but she can still reach under if she wants to cop a feel.
> 
> Long term partners have always been more comfortable naked though, I didn't like it. It's the same as telling me "no sex please". It's like telling me the end of the movie before I even watched it. At least wear a towel or t-shirt, in fact that would make all the damn difference between either a limp or a hard on for me.
> 
> To each their own.


Robe is a great option, I do same myself if I'm going to be sitting etc.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Affaircare said:


> I have to kind of agree with you here, @Ragnar Ragnasson.
> 
> EB and I are kind of free spirited this way--we'll walk around nude in front of each other, daytime or night time. We have places we tend to like to make love, but we're open to almost anywhere the mood strikes us. He tends to initiate because he's a masculine-leader type guy and I'm responsive type gal...and yet I love visual stimulation and don't mind telling him "Hey babe I'm in the mood for YOU!"
> 
> ...


You totally get it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Are you free this way or do you feel like only in the bedroom and in the dark?


I don't think it needs to be either or. 

I'm absolutely comfortable being naked around, and with, Batman. He's also relayed to me in the past when I may have had a moment of feeling self-conscious about something, that I don't need to be around him; and I believe him and so let that go. Granted, it was never an 'issue' to be solved. I've not ever personally felt the need to be in the dark or such, or felt the need to cover up or whatever. That said, it's just not my style to go about my day in our home naked. I'm not making a cuppa tea while naked, for instance. And similarly with him. He's comfortable being naked around, and with, me too. Even when we've both eaten a good portion of naan bread.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Robe is a great option, I do same myself if I'm going to be sitting etc.


Still more comfortable with underwear come to think of it, I need something to catch my fart particles.

Question for all you nudists on this thread! Do you fart when naked?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

heartsbeating said:


> I don't think it needs to be either or.
> 
> I'm absolutely comfortable being naked around, and with, Batman. He's also relayed to me in the past when I may have had a moment of feeling self-conscious about something, that I don't need to be around him; and I believe him and so let that go. Granted, it was never an 'issue' to be solved. I've not ever personally felt the need to be in the dark or such, or felt the need to cover up or whatever. That said, it's just not my style to go about my day in our home naked. I'm not making a cuppa tea while naked, for instance. And similarly with him. He's comfortable being naked around, and with, me too. Even when we've both eaten a good portion of naan bread.


The most excellent thing is you've found your sweet spot and life is great!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> Still more comfortable with underwear come to think of it, I need something to catch my fart particles.
> 
> Question for all you nudists on this thread! Do you fart when naked?


When hasn't one?

Nothing like seeing long naked legs slip of bed and she gets us a drink after you know....

Just try not to blow the covers off while she's gone!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> When hasn't one?
> 
> Nothing like seeing long naked legs slip of bed and she gets us a drink after you know....
> 
> Just try not to blow the covers off while she's gone!


Hahaha


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

After 35 years, ABSOLUTELY!!!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I live alone and I don't go around the house naked. I don't find it comfortable, physically comfortable. I go around with my legs showing all the time though unless it's cold.

At my age I have to remember to put my pants on before I go outside to feed the birds.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

I'm comfortable naked around the SO, that's not the issue... not comfortable hanging out nude with dogs. No no no. Ick.

I also don't like drapes or blinds obstructing the windows and the entire front of my house (kitchen, dining room, living room) is open concept. My neighbours don't need to be seeing that.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> When its convenient, fits the moment, or whenever, do you walk around the house naked when spouse is home, be naked comfortably around spouse?
> 
> This was inspired by another thread. Especially as I'm older.
> Folks insist there are are a lot of sexual stressors in their lives but those are just a waste of time. Be stress free for goodness sake.
> ...





Affaircare said:


> I have to kind of agree with you here, @Ragnar Ragnasson.
> 
> EB and I are kind of free spirited this way--we'll walk around nude in front of each other, daytime or night time. We have places we tend to like to make love, but we're open to almost anywhere the mood strikes us. He tends to initiate because he's a masculine-leader type guy and I'm responsive type gal...and yet I love visual stimulation and don't mind telling him "Hey babe I'm in the mood for YOU!"
> 
> ...












My GF used the term sky clad just this past weekend. It reminded me of Terry Pratchett's Hat Full of Sky where the main character has decided to be a witch and instead of the iconic black hat they decided to use or treat the sky as their "hat". This is particularly appropriate since she is a bit pagan / witchy.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I do, lol. I'll often dart from the bathroom to the lounge (where the heater is) to get dressed after my shower, in my old house I would sometimes have to do the buff run to the clothesline but I can't do that here because the neighbours would see 

My husband doesn't tend to, he'll go nude from the shower to the bedroom to get dressed but not roam the house. It's not that he's uncomfortable in front of me, it's more that he was raised in a very, um, almost puritanical home where you just didn't do that. His parents never talked about sex at all with either him or his sister. Even now, after sex, he has to go straight to clean up quickly, I tease him and say that anyone would think that he's the Catholic 🤣


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm a nevernude.

But seriously, we have no problem being naked around one another (*), but yet still prefer to be clothed when hanging on the couch. 

* = we usually both sleep naked, but that has zero effect, contrary to TAM beliefs (or hopes), as to if there's going to be sex.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

In answer to the title, no we don't walk around the house naked. We are comfortable naked in front of one another. Intimacy can happen anytime anywhere *in the house*. We haven't done it in the car since we were dating. Although I sometimes tease her about going to park somewhere and climbing into the backseat.

We are from an earlier time, different upbringing and background than younger folks.


----------



## Tabbygirl23 (7 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> No, if I'm in total relaxed mode I'm at least in a bath robe. I don't like the damn thing flopping around, but she can still reach under if she wants to cop a feel.
> 
> Long term partners have always been more comfortable naked though, I didn't like it. It's the same as telling me "no sex please". It's like telling me the end of the movie before I even watched it. At least wear a towel or t-shirt, in fact that would make all the damn difference between either a limp or a hard on for me.
> 
> To each their own.


Nakedness isn’t sexual in itself though, it’s intimate and mostly just a display of complete comfort around someone. We were naked around our son until this year when he turned five. Lol. Now he’s more private and that’s respectable too ✌


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

We have a very private pool and we enjoy finishing off whatever we are doing each day then getting in the pool and having a beer. I've always been one to do our pool time naked. Over time, wife slowly started doing so as well. Now, we both do our afternoon pool time naked. Doesn't usually lead to sex, it's just more comfortable. Also, when it's hot like it is now, we enjoy doing some skinny-dipping after dark. So we will strip off in the house and head out to the pool.


----------



## Tabbygirl23 (7 mo ago)

Diceplayer said:


> We have a very private pool and we enjoy finishing off whatever we are doing each day then getting in the pool and having a beer. I've always been one to do our pool time naked. Over time, wife slowly started doing so as well. Now, we both do our afternoon pool time naked. Doesn't usually lead to sex, it's just more comfortable. Also, when it's hot like it is now, we enjoy doing some skinny-dipping after dark. So we will strip off in the house and head out to the pool.


That sounds like a dream, so happy for you two!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In all honesty when I created this post I was a bit bored at the house, waiting for company to leave.
But it is apropos to highlight a few simple things get right to simplifying and easing a lot of stress regarding sex between couples.

Because big picture these topics are all of those that repeat in virtually every relationship and the stress can be eliminated by addressing when the topics arise AND NOT LETTING FEAR OF OPENING UP restrict addressing on the spot.

So much peace can re-enter a M with short clear communications by NOT, NOT, NOT letting fear of unknowns of one opening up if the simply say the words needed thus the stressors continue to build and fester.

She wants some different sexual styles to be explored with H, bring it conversationally up.

Such as H caught masturbating by W, well ok, just don't freak out but treat it as her that's ok just don't let in interfere with our sex life. 

If you try to make him or her feel guilty to make YOURSELF feel better STOP THAT. 

If you the W have been saying no to sex more than a couple days you have to expect H may want to use mast as a stop gap so he's not building resentment of you by you thinking you have control over HIS sexual schedule. 

Same for W, vice versa.

If the W finds repetitive reasons to avoid sex with H for days and God forbid weeks a W has no reason to think H will live with her being the gatekeeper. She's not. If H tells her he'll still live his sexual life as he wants and it won't interfere with the errant times she wants sex without snarkiness or to hurt her feelings.

And vice versa for H. W can tell him in the same way.

That's only one example. Both spouses DON'T let things fester. Address on the spot with. The uncomfortable feelings pass QUICKLY.

As soon as sex becomes a no stress conversation think of all the grief and mind games that are put to rest.

Because no two people have a better opportunity to open up about sex that a ltr M couple.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I would never do that (he wouldn't want to walk around naked either, actually).

I've often said if I drop something in my house, I'd kick it to NYC before bending over to pick it up - and that's when I'm dressed! LOL. I don't expect him to walk around naked and I sure as hell wouldn't walk around naked, either.

My motto is, "why INVITE trouble?"


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I would never do that (he wouldn't want to walk around naked either, actually).
> 
> I've often said if I drop something in my house, I'd kick it to NYC before bending over to pick it up - and that's when I'm dressed! LOL. I don't expect him to walk around naked and I sure as hell wouldn't walk around naked, either.
> 
> My motto is, "why INVITE trouble?"


Why not? Do you think it might lead to sex, or open a door to talking about how you two can grow together sexually?

Does talking about intimacy create stress for you?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*


Ragnar Ragnasson said:



Why not? Do you think it might lead to sex, or open a door to talking about how you two can grow together sexually?

Click to expand...

*Sounds like someone's spent a little too much time in a quack therapist's chair. 🤣 🤣 

Did you ever see that Seinfeld episode where Jerry was creeped out because the woman he was dating was walking around his apartment naked?

The iconic take-away from that episode was, *"there's GOOD naked, and there's BAD naked." * Vacuuming, dusting the furniture, cleaning out the closet, making lunch or dinner, doing laundry, emptying the dishwasher, feeding the dog or cat - all that stuff is *"bad"* naked. That's what I do during the course of most days. I see NOTHING erotic or intimate or pleasing about being naked while I do ANY of that. Call me kooky but I don't see doing any of that naked as some kind of 'open door' where I can grow sexually with my husband. LOL.

I do have to admit that my husband is going to laugh his ass off when I tell him it's been suggested that he and I should open a door to talking about how we can grow together sexually.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Sounds like someone's spent a little too much time in a quack therapist's chair. 🤣 🤣
> 
> Did you ever see that Seinfeld episode where Jerry was creeped out because the woman he was dating was walking around his apartment naked?
> 
> ...


The Seinfeld episodes of watching the naked big guy across the alley is hilarious!

Good naked is the key 🤣🤣🤣 !!

Admittedly after a shower I'll sometimes touch up a shirt with an iron while naked as its convenient but that's a got to be careful action 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

5 years ago, sure, when I had one kid who split time at his Mom's and it was just my wife (then gf) and I.

Since then we've introduced now 4 year old twins, and taken guardianship of a 16 and 18 yo, as well as my son with my first wife is now 13 coming and going between his mom's and our place as he pleases, so, no, not so much outside of the bedroom these days.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Zedd said:


> 5 years ago, sure, when I had one kid who split time at his Mom's and it was just my wife (then gf) and I.
> 
> Since then we've introduced now 4 year old twins, and taken guardianship of a 16 and 18 yo, as well as my son with my first wife is now 13 coming and going between his mom's and our place as he pleases, so, no, not so much outside of the bedroom these days.


Those would certainly be times for good judgment!

We're empty nesters but have the typical kids, grandchildren over regularly as well as other company. 

Naturally there are times and places 🤣🤣🤣😉


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Naturally there are times and places 🤣🤣🤣😉


For sure, for now, the idea is preposterous. I can get up from my office to go grab something and there's an entire new group of teenagers hanging out than the last time I left the office.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I would never do that (he wouldn't want to walk around naked either, actually).
> 
> I've often said if I drop something in my house, I'd kick it to NYC before bending over to pick it up - and that's when I'm dressed! LOL. I don't expect him to walk around naked and I sure as hell wouldn't walk around naked, either.
> 
> My motto is, "why INVITE trouble?"


Lol I'm stealing that gif


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I have no problem being naked around my wife but it typically only happens in the bedroom/en-suite. My teen and pre-teen would not appreciate it, my middle child is a nudist so seeing anyone else naked doesn't phase him, and my younger ones would keep pointing and saying "what's dat?" or try and grab "it" so... no thanks 😆 But even if I didn't have a bunch of kids running around, I prefer having at least (and often only) underwear on. It's more comfortable than everything hanging out there. I do like sleeping naked, when it's welcome/allowed (which isn't often).

My wife would definitely not. She's far too self-conscious most of the time. No problem sleeping naked with no blanket though 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Zedd said:


> For sure, for now, the idea is preposterous. I can get up from my office to go grab something and there's an entire new group of teenagers hanging out than the last time I left the office.


I've waited years to have my house back! It's all good there.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I'll sometimes touch up a shirt with an iron


Nudity aside, is this a SeinfeldIan reference I'm not getting ATM, or do you really iron?


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

heartsbeating said:


> I don't think it needs to be either or.
> 
> I'm absolutely comfortable being naked around, and with, Batman. He's also relayed to me in the past when I may have had a moment of feeling self-conscious about something, that I don't need to be around him; and I believe him and so let that go. Granted, it was never an 'issue' to be solved. I've not ever personally felt the need to be in the dark or such, or felt the need to cover up or whatever. That said, it's just not my style to go about my day in our home naked. I'm not making a cuppa tea while naked, for instance. And similarly with him. He's comfortable being naked around, and with, me too. Even when we've both eaten a good portion of naan bread.


Does this bother Alfred?


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

When we lived out in a remote area we routinely swam nude in our pool and Mrs NLLH sunbathed au natural.
Now we live in a subdivision and would not be a good idea. However, she prances around nude at home while getting ready and I usually chill in my boxers.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

CharlieParker said:


> Nudity aside, is this a SeinfeldIan reference I'm not getting ATM, or do you really iron?


Not much, but I sometimes touch up collars on dress shirts back from dry cleaners, or a pair of khakis for casual days.
It's just easier after a shower and morning ablutions to be sans clothes and lay out day's clothes.
W says routinely to not accidently burn anything we need....🤣🤣🤣.

Because I'm tall, things are right there 😳


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Not much, but I sometimes touch up collars on dress shirts back from dry cleaners, or a pair of khakis for casual days.
> It's just easier after a shower and morning ablutions to be sans clothes and lay out day's clothes.
> W says routinely to not accidently burn anything we need....🤣🤣🤣.
> 
> Because I'm tall, things are right there 😳


The thought of ironing with everything hanging out is terrifying... 😬


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

bobert said:


> The thought of ironing with everything hanging out is terrifying... 😬


Could end up with a big flat 😐


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> Could end up with a big flat 😐


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Of course not. I am really impressed with all the women on here with perfect bodies, good for you!


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

what happens if you get butt sweat on the recliner... or worse... yikes


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Of course not. I am really impressed with all the women on here with perfect bodies, good for you!


No one has a perfect body. Some are just comfortable enough to be naked around their spouse, and they should be.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> what happens if you get butt sweat on the recliner... or worse... yikes


That's what I've been saying, and they fart naked too lol - speaking of which, my ex has never farted in front of me nude. 

I even tried to put my face on her tummy and blow her belly to make her laugh and let one rip but man could she keep it in.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Of course not. I am really impressed with all the women on here with perfect bodies, good for you!


Thank you!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Of course not. I am really impressed with all the women on here with perfect bodies, good for you!


My W has a perfect body to me, and is a normal beautiful good looking woman in general anyway. 
I would bet money your H thinks the same about you if he doesn't he's nuts.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> what happens if you get butt sweat on the recliner... or worse... yikes


Hence the robe in tv watching mode 🤣🤣🤣!


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> That's what I've been saying, and they fart naked too lol - speaking of which, my ex has never farted in front of me nude.
> 
> I even tried to put my face on her tummy and blow her belly to make her laugh and let one rip but man could she keep it in.


true and people who sleep naked emit lots more fecal matter on their sheets that those that don't. Imagine that on all your furniture.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> true and people who sleep naked emit lots more fecal matter on their sheets that don't. Imagine that on all your furniture.


Hence the robe when sitting down   🤣🤣🤣!!


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Hence the robe when sitting down   🤣🤣🤣!!


are we talking a cotton robe or silk robe?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> what happens if you get butt sweat on the recliner... or worse... yikes


What's with you and furniture 🙄 ? That's what robes are for. Who would rub their butt crack on all the household items 🙄🙄🤣🤣🤣???


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> What's with you and furniture 🙄 ? That's what robes are for. Who would rub their butt crack on all the household items 🙄🙄🤣🤣🤣???


I'm going to have to start taking cleaning spray with me when we stay at airbnbs if the discussion continues this way.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> are we talking a cotton robe or silk robe?


Dealers choice of course. You may choose a speedo, ok, no judgement here. 😁


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> true and people who sleep naked emit lots more fecal matter on their sheets that those that don't. Imagine that on all your furniture.


Ew ew ew! I’m not sure if you’re joking or not. But I’m giggling. 🤭🤭🤭🤭🤭


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

heartsbeating said:


> I'm going to have to start taking cleaning spray with me when we stay at airbnbs if the discussion continues this way.


I admit we have company again tonight and I'm bored for a bit in between things.

So I'm enjoying some peace and quiet out on the back porch a bit.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Ew ew ew! I’m not sure if you’re joking or not. But I’m giggling. 🤭🤭🤭🤭🤭


It's a fact. Everytime you fart naked, it casts a fecal spray.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> It's a fact. Everytime you fart naked, it casts a fecal spray.


I’m too scared to be naked on front of another person, there is literally no chance I would ever fart in front of someone else.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> It's a fact. Everytime you fart naked, it casts a fecal spray.


Of course it is. We got it. Again. 🙂 Butt, you don't have to purposefully mark your territory with your divine windage. Do try not to! 😉😉🤣🤣🤣


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Of course it is. We got it. Again. 🙂 Butt, you don't have to purposefully mark your territory with your divine windage. Do try not to! 😉😉🤣🤣🤣


As a flatulent individual, I'm afraid this wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I’m too scared to be naked on front of another person, there is literally no chance I would ever fart in front of someone else.


You scared? I can't believe that.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> As a flatulent individual, I'm afraid this wouldn't work for me.


Ok. You're, um, excused from joining. Speedo it is. Or the robe. I guess a brown or black robe. 😉😉


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You scared? I can't believe that.


Maybe scared isn’t the right word. Too self aware to think anyone wants to see that.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Of course not. I am really impressed with all the women on here with perfect bodies, good for you!


I have far from a perfect body but I'm naked around my husband everyday. We walk around our bedroom naked and sleep naked. I do sometimes walk around the house naked as well but that's limited to before noon cause otherwise my 24 yo daughter might be up and about. Before noon it's safe LOL.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

yes I walk around naked and so does my husband. No it has no correlation to our sex life.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> I have far from a perfect body but I'm naked around my husband everyday. We walk around our bedroom naked and sleep naked. I do sometimes walk around the house naked as well but that's limited to before noon cause otherwise my 24 yo daughter might be up and about. Before noon it's safe LOL.


There are varying definitions of perfect of course. I’m sure you’re beautiful naked. ❤


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> It's a fact. Everytime you fart naked, it casts a fecal spray.


Exactly, that's what I mean when I mentioned need something to catch my fart particles!


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Maybe scared isn’t the right word. Too self aware to think anyone wants to see that.


Sounds more like being too self-conscious to think anyone wants to see that. Men absolutely do, probably including the husband who hasn't seen you naked in years. 

You are incorrect if you think all men want a "perfect" body. If that were true, why are there porn categories for overweight women, MILFs, pregnant women, etc? Even amateur stuff which has normal looking women (stretch marks, ass pimples, extra weight, loose skin, etc).


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

bobert said:


> Sounds more like being too self-conscious to think anyone wants to see that. Men absolutely do, probably including the husband who hasn't seen you naked in years.
> 
> You are incorrect if you think all men want a "perfect" body. If that were true, why are there porn categories for overweight women, MILFs, pregnant women, etc? Even amateur stuff which has normal looking women (stretch marks, ass pimples, extra weight, loose skin, etc).


Ew, whenever I’ve seen porn where a person has ass pimples that’s just too much. Nobody wants to see close ups of that. Well, maybe some people have a fetish for ass pimples.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Ew, whenever I’ve seen porn where a person has ass pimples that’s just too much. Nobody wants to see close ups of that. Well, maybe some people have a fetish for ass pimples.


No, no ass pimples for me! I 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Maybe scared isn’t the right word. Too self aware to think anyone wants to see that.


That's where you may reconsider because your H if he's a keeper most certainly does. Many Ws think as you do but the H really really does want to see them naked more.

PS unless I'm mistaken you casually mentioned you're having troubles with H, I'm sorry if so. If I'm wrong pls correct me, I may be mixing two posts.

PS I'm sure you're fine in all respects from what I've read.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

bobert said:


> Sounds more like being too self-conscious to think anyone wants to see that. Men absolutely do, probably including the husband who hasn't seen you naked in years.
> 
> You are incorrect if you think all men want a "perfect" body. If that were true, why are there porn categories for overweight women, MILFs, pregnant women, etc? Even amateur stuff which has normal looking women (stretch marks, ass pimples, extra weight, loose skin, etc).


@TexasMom1216 this is very much true.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> @TexasMom1216 this is very much true.


What is true? The ass pimples? Because I would think so. I mean even amateur porn stars have access to concealer.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Ew, whenever I’ve seen porn where a person has ass pimples that’s just too much. Nobody wants to see close ups of that. Well, maybe some people have a fetish for ass pimples.


For the record, I do not have a fetish for any sort of pimple  I'm just saying that a lot of women in porn are normal-looking women with regular ol' flaws and they aren't trying to cover it up with surgery or makeup. They still A LOT of views. If men didn't want to see that, the view count would reflect it.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

bobert said:


> For the record, I do not have a fetish for any sort of pimple  I'm just saying that a lot of women in porn are normal-looking women with regular ol' flaws and they aren't trying to cover it up with surgery or makeup. They still A LOT of views. If men didn't want to see that, the view count would reflect it.


I didn’t think you had a thing for ass pimples. it’s just that anytime I’ve seen close up ass pimples in porn it’s so distracting that I just cannot watch. But your point remains valid.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> What is true? The ass pimples? Because I would think so. I mean even amateur porn stars have access to concealer.


Ha! 
No, the post by @bobert when he posted:

Sounds more like being too self-conscious to think anyone wants to see that. Men absolutely do, probably including the husband who hasn't seen you naked in years.

You are incorrect if you think all men want a "perfect" body. If that were true, why are there porn categories for overweight women, MILFs, pregnant women, etc? Even amateur stuff which has normal looking women (stretch marks, ass pimples, extra weight, loose skin, etc).

That's what I meant to quote. 
We like to see OUR wives naked. Really do. A lot. 🙂🙂🙂🙂


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Ha!
> No, the post by @bobert when he posted:
> 
> Sounds more like being too self-conscious to think anyone wants to see that. Men absolutely do, probably including the husband who hasn't seen you naked in years.
> ...


Pardon the pun, but I’d rather not be the “butt” of jokes.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

N


TexasMom1216 said:


> Pardon the pun, but I’d rather not be the “butt” of jokes.


No, no, no butt jokes cracked there! 
Hey, now that's funny. 
I'm still out on the back porch, I see the moon peeking out now.
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> N
> 
> No, no, no butt jokes cracked there!
> Hey, now that's funny.
> ...


That’s why I stay covered up. There is too much moon. Handed that one to you, so… enjoy.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

staying on topic...poop particles and why you shouldn't sleep naked...



https://news.yahoo.com/gross-reason-why-shouldnt-sleep-170719599.html


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> That’s why I stay covered up. There is too much moon. Handed that one to you, so…


You know everyone loves a full moon rising!
And strange things are always happening during a full moon..😉😉😉


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> staying on topic...poop particles and why you shouldn't sleep naked...
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/gross-reason-why-shouldnt-sleep-170719599.html


I didn't even look, but I'm sure...eewwww. 👍👍🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You know everyone loves a full moon rising!
> And strange things are always happening during a full moon..😉😉😉


You can do better than that. Something about the tides. I’m handing them to you. Give it your best shot. See if you can do worse than me. I don’t think you can but hey, it’s worth a shot.

While you work on that, does anyone who walks around naked have experience with plastic surgery? Lipo? Reconstructive work? Does this need a new thread?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> You can do better than that. Something about the tides. I’m handing them to you. Give it your best shot. See if you can do worse than me. I don’t think you can but hey, it’s worth a shot.
> 
> While you work on that, does anyone who walks around naked have experience with plastic surgery? Lipo? Reconstructive work? Does this need a new thread?


Not only the tides rise when the clouds clear exposing a full and well rounded moon in Texas!

During hot summer months July's moon is also called the season's passion moon for a reason. It's so close to the earth even bent and gnarly trees straighten because of the moon's effect!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Not only the tides rise when the clouds clear exposing a full and well rounded moon!
> 
> During hot summer months July's moon is also called the season's passion moon for a reason. It's so close to the earth even bent and gnarly trees straighten because of the moon's effect!


So rising the tides and scaring the trees. Points for creativity.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> So rising the tides and scaring the trees. Points for creativity.


I admit I just made that up.🤣🤣😉😉

Edited to add: don't forget the passion moon reference or hot summer months...

I almost went with fence posts being pulled out of wet ground. 🤣🤣


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I almost went with fence posts being pulled out of wet ground. 🤣🤣


What’s that one? That’s probably pretty brutal, the trees straightening with shock and fear was a bit obscure.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> What’s that one? That’s probably pretty brutal, the trees straightening with shock and fear was a bit obscure.


Trees straightening, fence posts being pulled out of the ground, all rising to pay homage to the extraordinary beauty of July's passion moon during the hot, sweaty summer season in Texas...


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Trees straightening, fence posts being pulled out of the ground, all rising to pay homage to the extraordinary beauty of July's passion moon during the hot, sweaty summer season in Texas...


I don’t get it. Maybe that’s the joke though. But we digress. I don’t need to be mocked to know I’m not attractive, I was just enjoying the jokes. There’s nothing you can say that’s worse than what I say to myself and jokes, even mean ones, are still funny.

Someone should start a thread about no carb. I have questions and I promise not to fly off the handle over the fat jokes.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't like walking naked around the house. I need layers. I'm always cold. My husband doesn't mind being naked but we have a teenager and a tween so we have no privacy outside our bedroom. 

We had no issues being naked around each other.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

TexasMom1216 said:


> What is true? The ass pimples? Because I would think so. I mean even amateur porn stars have access to concealer.


I think he's trying to say that when a man loves us, it doesn't matter. They love us jiggly bits, wobbly imperfect bits and all.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

frusdil said:


> I think he's trying to say that when a man loves us, it doesn't matter. They love us jiggly bits, wobbly imperfect bits and all.


That’s a sweet story. He says that while most of you seem to be bikini ready. Even when my weight is off I won’t be there. Ever again.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

frusdil said:


> I think he's trying to say that when a man loves us, it doesn't matter. They love us jiggly bits, wobbly imperfect bits and all.


You got that right. I love all those perfect imperfections.

I love walking around the house naked. My wife does too, but not as much. It's not because she is self-conscious, she just gets cold. If none of the kids are home we spend a fair amount of time in the nude following our shower. Usually make a little love too. Then we will finally get dressed for the day. 

We rarely have sex in the dark. If it is at night we will still have some kind of mood light on. I have a routine on our Alexa that sets the lights and turns on some sexy music for those occasions, lol.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Diceplayer said:


> We have a very private pool and we enjoy finishing off whatever we are doing each day then getting in the pool and having a beer. I've always been one to do our pool time naked. Over time, wife slowly started doing so as well. Now, we both do our afternoon pool time naked. Doesn't usually lead to sex, it's just more comfortable. Also, when it's hot like it is now, we enjoy doing some skinny-dipping after dark. So we will strip off in the house and head out to the pool.


We have a hot tub and a pool. Hot tub is always naked time. Pool is about half the time. That's the nice thing about living in the sticks. You're right, it is just souch more comfortable.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

TexasMom1216 said:


> That’s a sweet story. He says that while most of you seem to be bikini ready. Even when my weight is off I won’t be there. Ever again.


Oh gawd I am in no way bikini ready, not a chance in hell 🤣 

I'm an Amazon haha. I'd probably be considered plus size because I'm 6ft tall and have curves.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

frusdil said:


> Oh gawd I am in no way bikini ready, not a chance in hell 🤣
> 
> I'm an Amazon haha. I'd probably be considered plus size because I'm 6ft tall and have curves.


So tall and thin. I don’t mean to criticize, I’m just jealous. 🤫


----------



## BelleShelle (7 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> So tall and thin. I don’t mean to criticize, I’m just jealous. 🤫


If it makes you feel any better, I’m 25 lbs overweight and my husband called me fat yesterday.

I’m thinking of going on a crash course of celery and lettuce and running 5 miles a day. Let’s see whose fat then!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

BelleShelle said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I’m 25 lbs overweight and my husband called me fat yesterday.
> 
> I’m thinking of going on a crash course of celery and lettuce and running 5 miles a day. Let’s see whose fat then!


Don't change because your idiot husband called you fat. If you want to change do it for you. 

The diet you suggest is not healthy, be smart. Don't harm yourself.


----------



## BelleShelle (7 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Don't change because your idiot husband called you fat. If you want to change do it for you.
> 
> The diet you suggest is not healthy, be smart. Don't harm yourself.


Im just highly emotional right now and got triggered. I don’t have time to run 5 miles a day anyway! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

BelleShelle said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I’m 25 lbs overweight and my husband called me fat yesterday.
> 
> I’m thinking of going on a crash course of celery and lettuce and running 5 miles a day. Let’s see whose fat then!


No, nothing would make me feel better, especially not someone else being unhappy.

Add cucumbers and 10 miles on the stationary bike and I’ll join you. 🥺


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

BelleShelle said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I’m 25 lbs overweight and my husband called me fat yesterday.
> 
> I’m thinking of going on a crash course of celery and lettuce and running 5 miles a day. Let’s see whose fat then!


Don’t listen to anything your husband says!

I’m 25 lbs heavier than I was several years ago too, but I didn’t carry and birth my husband’s 4 children! He really is an ungrateful pig, isn’t he?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

TexasMom1216 said:


> So tall and thin. I don’t mean to criticize, I’m just jealous. 🤫


Tall yes, thin no. I’m not fat; but I’m certainly not thin.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

frusdil said:


> Tall yes, thin no. I’m not fat; but I’m certainly not thin.


No need for a bikini if you're naked anyway.


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

I some times walk naked when we are in our quarters and the door is locked so kids cannot come. My wife is naked with her bathrobe all the time. When kids are not around I can put my hand behind the robe to squeeze gently her boobs or touch her butt. This is not to signal sex immediately. It is just part of us being sexual and sensual towards each other.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Someone should start a thread about no carb. I have questions and I promise not to fly off the handle over the fat jokes.


Start one and I will particpate. Have made Dr Atkins a fortune.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

frusdil said:


> I think he's trying to say that when a man loves us, it doesn't matter. They love us jiggly bits, wobbly imperfect bits and all.


For sure. And the wives love us with all our imperfections. No hair, wrinkles stem to stern, and all.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

My wife used to, but then she got a bit chubby and she stopped. Shame...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I don’t get it. Maybe that’s the joke though. But we digress. I don’t need to be mocked to know I’m not attractive, I was just enjoying the jokes. There’s nothing you can say that’s worse than what I say to myself and jokes, even mean ones, are still funny.
> 
> Someone should start a thread about no carb. I have questions and I promise not to fly off the handle over the fat jokes.


I'm thinking we're on a different page here  🙂🙂 the funnies have nothing to do with weight or any negativity but only truly expressing how an attractive derriere when peeking out can even make the dead rise to the occasion because of the passion created by said derriere!
Total in earnest compliment only! 🙂🙂🙂🙂


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

BelleShelle said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I’m 25 lbs overweight and my husband called me fat yesterday.
> 
> I’m thinking of going on a crash course of celery and lettuce and running 5 miles a day. Let’s see whose fat then!


Tell husband he's won the tactless and dk head award for the day!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I'm thinking we're on a different page here  🙂🙂 the funnies have nothing to do with weight or any negativity but only truly expressing how an attractive derriere when peeking out can even make the dead rise to the occasion because of the passion created by said derriere!
> Total in earnest compliment only! 🙂🙂🙂🙂


It's sweet that you appreciate the work your wife has put into her derriere.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> Start one and I will particpate. Have made Dr Atkins a fortune.


I won't start a thread, I don't want to wreck my streak. That's kinda asking for it.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Funny and timely story...

Just this morning after we showered we were doing our normal routine, which includes being nude while making the bed, getting our clothes for the day out, etc. I decide I needed to trim my facial hair a little. I usually go out on the back porch to do it since I hate getting the little hairs all over the sink. We were both standing in the bathroom and I wrapped a towel around myself. She gave me a funny look and and said, "what, are you shy now or something?", lol. I guess it is pretty much ingrained in us that we walk around nude to the point it is odd when we cover up.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

I’m jealous of the people on this thread who have private pools in secluded areas where they can just swim in the buff. SO JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Just when we are dressing or undressing. After 28 years, the thrill is kinda gone seeing other in the buff. Don't stroll around house naked.


----------



## Boredguy (9 mo ago)

Wife is always naked around the house. Were used to seeing each other nude, nothing happens, we dont touch each other and have sex maybe once a montb and its only in the bedroom.


----------



## Boredguy (9 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> My wife used to, but then she got a bit chubby and she stopped. Shame...


My wife is chubby and still does it.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Boredguy said:


> My wife is chubby and still does it.


Would you have more sex if she were thin?


----------



## Boredguy (9 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Would you have more sex if she were thin?


I prefer chubby tbh, sex life is once a month and wife only likes it in the bedroom. Im the more sexual one.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Boredguy said:


> Wife is always naked around the house. Were used to seeing each other nude, nothing happens, we dont touch each other and have sex maybe once a montb and its only in the bedroom.


That seems like cruel behavior to temp you with the prize in plain site, but rarely lets you get it. Have you ever gone up to her while she is prancing around naked and just give her a kiss and a squeeze? No way I can resist my wife when she is naked.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Me and my guy have no issues being naked in front of each other in the bedroom (sex is always with mood lighting--I don't think we've ever had sex in the dark) but we do not walk around the house naked. We have a small house with a lot of windows and neither of us want to give the neighbors a free show.


----------



## Boredguy (9 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> That seems like cruel behavior to temp you with the prize in plain site, but rarely lets you get it. Have you ever gone up to her while she is prancing around naked and just give her a kiss and a squeeze? No way I can resist my wife when she is naked.


Yes, i have tried before, she moves my hands off her and is not intrested, hence why i gotta wait every month until she wants it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

BigDaddyNY said:


> That seems like cruel behavior to temp you with the prize in plain site, but rarely lets you get it.


I dunno, cruelty is a luxury that only the best lovers can provide. I like the tease.

Sex is more fun with clothes on too in my opinion 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I’m jealous of the people on this thread who have private pools in secluded areas where they can just swim in the buff. SO JEALOUS!!!


When I retire I want a cabin out in the woods by a river where I can be naked in the river if I want. Just me and a couple of dogs who love me no matter what. It's going to be glorious.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> When I retire I want a cabin out in the woods by a river where I can be naked in the river if I want. *Just me and a couple of dogs* who love me no matter what. It's going to be glorious.


No hubby in the retirement picture?


Everything else does sound glorious, lol.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> No hubby in the retirement picture?
> 
> 
> Everything else does sound glorious, lol.


I’m sure he’ll be somewhere with his 30-something girlfriend.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I’m sure he’ll be somewhere with his 30-something girlfriend.


You know that's not true. I bet he is and will always be madly in love with you.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> When I retire I want a cabin out in the woods by a river where I can be naked in the river if I want. Just me and a couple of dogs who love me no matter what. It's going to be glorious.


Can I be your neighbor who lives like miles away but has the same exact set up? Sounds like a dream.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Can I be your neighbor who lives like miles away but has the same exact set up? Sounds like a dream.


Sure. We can put on clothes for wine time.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> You know that's not true. I bet he is and will always be madly in love with you.


I don’t know how to respond to this. Is it supposed to be funny?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I don’t know how to respond to this. Is it supposed to be funny?


No, absolutely serious. I'm madly in love with my wife of 32 years. I have no reason to believe your husband is different than me in that regard. I think most husbands are madly in love with their wives.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I’m sure he’ll be somewhere with his 30-something girlfriend.


Sorry to hear, I was unaware. 

((( HUGS ))) and 🍷


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

CharlieParker said:


> Sorry to hear, I was unaware.
> 
> ((( HUGS ))) and 🍷


You’re sweet, thank you. He hasn’t left yet, our son is only 13. I’m sure it’s coming though. Unlike most of the women on this board, my body is aging and I’m overweight (not personal scooter overweight, I think the proper word is “chunky” or “chubby”). I’m struggling to lose plus I’m old so it’s a matter of time.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I never minded my wife’s extra weight. She did and her body issues were unsolvable, unfortunately.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know your husband but if he loves you it shouldn't matter. Even if he is shallow, love is blind.

That's why I'm such a despicably shallow person now because I know it is, once I'm in love I'm happily trapped emotionally like willing prey.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

My husband isn’t madly in love with me. Maybe mildly in love and wildly co-dependent!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

TexasMom1216 said:


> *Unlike most of the women on this board,* my body is aging and I’m overweight (not personal scooter overweight, I think the proper word is “chunky” or “chubby”).


It comes across to me that you're expressing hurt and we don't know the circumstances of your marriage. Are you willing to share?

However, comments such as this have me questioning your intention. There have been numerous replies about acceptance and not being some kind of 'perfect' standard; and to which you seem to dismiss to an extent. And so with the above, I can't tell whether you're being facetious, or perhaps snarky, or if you want to hear about perceived 'imperfections' as a means to reassure you, or whether you are interpreting that people are falsifying acceptance/comfort/confidence with their spouse, or could it be that you imagine others must be without similar 'imperfections' that you see within yourself ....or something else entirely?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

heartsbeating said:


> It comes across to me that you're expressing hurt and we don't know the circumstances of your marriage. Are you willing to share?
> 
> However, comments such as this have me questioning your intention. There have been numerous replies about acceptance and not being some kind of 'perfect' standard; and to which you seem to dismiss to an extent. And so with the above, I can't tell whether you're being facetious, or perhaps snarky, or if you want to hear about perceived 'imperfections' as a means to reassure you, or whether you are interpreting that people are falsifying acceptance/comfort/confidence with their spouse, or could it be that you imagine others must be without similar 'imperfections' that you see within yourself ....or something else entirely?


I am not intending to hurt or insult anyone. If that’s the impression I apologize to anyone I’ve upset.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> When I retire I want a cabin out in the woods by a river where I can be naked in the river if I want. Just me and a couple of dogs who love me no matter what. It's going to be glorious.


The only problem with a cabin by a river is when the river floods. Yes to the dogs, their love is unconditional.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I am not intending to hurt or insult anyone. If that’s the impression I apologize to anyone I’ve upset.


This doesn't answer anything I've asked though. And of course, you don't have to.

I didn't mention anyone else being hurt or upset.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> The only problem with a cabin by a river is when the river floods. Yes to the dogs, their love is unconditional.


Just push the house back. But yeah, there’s risk. Risk equals reward.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

heartsbeating said:


> This doesn't answer anything I've asked though. And of course, you don't have to.
> 
> I didn't mention anyone else being hurt or upset.


You did point out that my wording perhaps left something to be desired, and I regret that because I sincerely didn’t mean it to sound that way. There have been other times when it’s been pointed out to me that certain things were worded in ways that could interpreted as unkind. I was grateful, because it was unintentional. You did the same and I’m expressing my appreciation. I promise, that’s all I’m trying to say. If it needs to be reported, I understand.

Regarding your other question, I’m on my phone and it’s a lot to type, plus it’s a bit of a threadjack. But if I’ve been rude that’s not intent, I want to be clear.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

@TexasMom1216, I certainly have never construed you as being unkind on TAM. I don't want to put words into @heartsbeating mouth but I believe she is saying you are the one hurting.

I'll ask for clarification on one point, no need to answer, as always. Does your husband currently have (or has had in the past) a girlfriend? That is, is actual infidelity an issue, or a worry?

On topic, it took us moving to Arizona to get big fluffy bathrobes. So very awesome, but less nudity.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

CharlieParker said:


> @TexasMom1216, I certainly have never construed you as being unkind on TAM. I don't want to put words into @heartsbeating mouth but I believe she is saying you are the one hurting.
> 
> I'll ask for clarification on one point, no need to answer, as always. Does your husband currently have (or has had in the past) a girlfriend? That is, is actual infidelity an issue, or a worry?
> 
> On topic, it took us moving to Arizona to get big fluffy bathrobes. So very awesome, but less nudity.


Arizona is so hot though! I’m surprised that’s where you went for big fluffy robes.

It’s not currently happening to my knowledge, it’s a worry. It’s also off topic, which is against the rules.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

No nudity between me & hubby because still have 3 kids at home. Even so, I don’t think in my current shape I’d be walking around nude. I mean there some nudity in our bedroom when getting dressed etc or playful moments before bed or before he leaves for work but not out in main parts of house. 

My 11 year old is another story. Every time big brother has someone over, he has to go upstairs and say to 11yr old sister “ I have friend here so don’t be running around with no clothes on”.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

With my first husband, no I didn't. I had body image issues. I didn't want to see his thing either.

With ny second husband it was no for both of us.

Finally in my 3rd marriage with no children in the house my now husband and I do walk around naked from time to time and it's no big deal.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> In all honesty when I created this post I was a bit bored at the house, waiting for company to leave.


I bet if you stripped off and walked around the house, your company would have left MUCH quicker.....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Isn't it just nicer in bathrobes?










It's cuddly, yet can be sexy if you want to be cheeky!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> Isn't it just nicer in bathrobes?
> 
> View attachment 89052
> 
> ...


Always a great choice when needed!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> I bet if you stripped off and walked around the house, your company would have left MUCH quicker.....


Or he would have learned something new about his friends. 😉😂😂😂


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Or he would have learned something new about his friends. 😉😂😂😂


Well THEY certainly would have learned a lot more about Ragnar than they expected when they came over!!!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Or he would have learned something new about his friends. 😉😂😂😂


That's only happened a few times before M.

It started at the apt pool with a female neighbor and her gf. Then to my apt.....🙂🙂🙂


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> That's only happened a few times before M.
> 
> It started at the apt pool with a female neighbor and her gf. Then to my apt.....🙂🙂🙂


Apparently this is a normal thing that happens all the time and I had no idea it was going on. I've only been invited into that a couple times, at bars. I had no idea I was the exception instead of the rule.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Apparently this is a normal thing that happens all the time and I had no idea it was going on. I've only been invited into that a couple times, at bars. I had no idea I was the exception instead of the rule.


For me it was like a hundred years ago when I was single 🤣🤣🤣 nothing I'd do now.


----------



## Recovering Lawyer (6 mo ago)

My wife and I very often are buck naked around the house, windows open. We live in the country and no neighbor is close, so this is less provocative than it may seem. She was the first born of German immigrants (her first language) and they had a clothing optional attitude when she grew up, which she has adopted.

It was a bit of a surprise to me at first, as her mom would often wear nothing but a bra and undershorts around the house when I was first dating my wife as a teenager. The first time I met her grandparents when we visited in Europe, grandfather met us at the door with his white jockey shorts (so tight you could practically tell his religion). Soon other middle aged people from their condo came by to visit the family from America and no one batted an eye at the old guy, as if it were normal--which over there it is (or was 30 yrs ago).

My wife isn't vulgar or a sexual exhibitionist and she doesn't wear provocative clothing when going out, it's just a family culture passed down on her side. Her proclivities have led to a few mishaps, however. Both of our son's-in-law have accidentally seen her au naturel, and a few years ago she was sitting naked in a chair in the living room engrossed in reading when our teenage son and a member of his soccer team walked in. She was so into the reading she never even noticed, but they hustled out of there fast. We only found out recently, a few years after the incident.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Recovering Lawyer said:


> My wife and I very often are buck naked around the house, windows open. We live in the country and no neighbor is close, so this is less provocative than it may seem. She was the first born of German immigrants (her first language) and they had a clothing optional attitude when she grew up, which she has adopted.
> 
> It was a bit of a surprise to me at first, as her mom would often wear nothing but a bra and undershorts around the house when I was first dating my wife as a teenager. The first time I met her grandparents when we visited in Europe, grandfather met us at the door with his white jockey shorts (so tight you could practically tell his religion). Soon other middle aged people from their condo came by to visit the family from America and no one batted an eye at the old guy, as if it were normal--which over there it is (or was 30 yrs ago).
> 
> My wife isn't vulgar or a sexual exhibitionist and she doesn't wear provocative clothing when going out, it's just a family culture passed down on her side. Her proclivities have led to a few mishaps, however. Both of our son's-in-law have accidentally seen her au naturel, and a few years ago she was sitting naked in a chair in the living room engrossed in reading when our teenage son and a member of his soccer team walked in. She was so into the reading she never even noticed, but they hustled out of there fast. We only found out recently, a few years after the incident.


Very interesting you mention the German thing. A good friend of ours, female, immigrated here from Germany as a teen and she has always held that kind of clothing optional attitude. Nothing sexual about it, just she would wear little to no clothes while at home. It was common for her to do her house cleaning completely in the buff or just panties. Same thing with working in the yard. We live in a rural area so you can get away with that kind of thing. She was sensitive to others "discomfort" with it, so she wouldn't do that kind of thing when she knew people we coming. We learned that if we dropped by unexpectedly you had a high likelihood of running into her with nothing on, so we made it a habit to call first, lol.


----------



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Why not? Do you think it might lead to sex, or open a door to talking about how you two can grow together sexually?
> 
> Does talking about intimacy create stress for you?


Does for my wife I've probably seen her naked 5 times in the last decade


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> When its convenient, fits the moment, or whenever, do you walk around the house naked when spouse is home, be naked comfortably around spouse?


No problem with nudity. She knows when I masturbate as the entire bed shakes with the full body orgasms.

And she can hear my vibrator. 😁


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Boredguy said:


> My wife is chubby and still does it.


Wife and used to a lot, but then we had our daughter and I quit sleeping nude...something she's never done. Plus she got a chubby and feels self conscious about that, no matter how many times she tells me no to my advances. Can't wait for the day our daughter gets her own place so I/we can roll about the house naked again.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife walks around the back of the house naked in the morning fairly often, almost every day. She will also brush her teeth in the master bathroom bent over the sink completely naked.

Morning for her is “you can look but don’t touch” time so I usually try to avoid her while she is doing these activities.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> My wife walks around the back of the house naked in the morning fairly often, almost every day. She will also brush her teeth in the master bathroom bent over the sink completely naked.
> 
> Morning for her is “you can look but don’t touch” time so I usually try to avoid her while she is doing these activities.


The temptation is far too strong, lol.


----------



## Cocomoon (6 mo ago)

My STBXH was never the type to walk around the house naked but I used to do so very frequently. I grew up in a semi nudist household out in the country. That sounds like I’m joking but I’m not. I was the girl who ran around outside without a shirt on until I was 7 or 8 and still remember the day that my mom told me that it was no longer appropriate for me to run around in just a pair of shorts like all the boys. 

My one indulgence in life is expensive high end lingerie. I like the more demure and frilly looking things. I enjoy wearing a panty and bralette set around the house, or did enjoy that when it was just me, my husband, and eventually our daughter. My daughter is just like me and prefers to be in her underwear only, so I probably have some trouble on my hands there. I’ve started covering myself up all the time because I’m going through a divorce and just no longer want to share any part of myself with my husband. He feels sort of like a stranger now and I feel uncomfortable being naked in front of a stranger. I can’t wait until my daughter and I are living alone and we can comfortably just hang out and draw and sing in nothing but our undies, with no boys around to bother us. My daughter is only 4 so it’s not weird for us girls to be in our undies around each other, in case that was sounding weird to anyone.

The one regret is that my STBXH now has many nude photos of me that I wish I could destroy.


----------



## Cocomoon (6 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Very interesting you mention the German thing. A good friend of ours, female, immigrated here from Germany as a teen and she has always held that kind of clothing optional attitude. Nothing sexual about it, just she would wear little to no clothes while at home. It was common for her to do her house cleaning completely in the buff or just panties. Same thing with working in the yard. We live in a rural area so you can get away with that kind of thing. She was sensitive to others "discomfort" with it, so she wouldn't do that kind of thing when she knew people we coming. We learned that if we dropped by unexpectedly you had a high likelihood of running into her with nothing on, so we made it a habit to call first, lol.


This is me! I grew up out in the country in California though. Maybe I’m secretly German. I remember my mom doing chores in the nude and my dad would regularly cook breakfast naked on Sunday mornings and it wasn’t sexual at all and there was nothing inappropriate going on. My whole family just had no qualms about nudity, it was just normal for us. My husband’s family was the exact opposite, like I’m not sure any of them have even seen themselves naked, let alone each other. One time my mil told my husband that it was inappropriate for our daughter (at age 3) to be running around in front of him with just her underwear on. She was 3!


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Cocomoon said:


> This is me! I grew up out in the country in California though. Maybe I’m secretly German. I remember my mom doing chores in the nude and my dad would regularly cook breakfast naked on Sunday mornings and it wasn’t sexual at all and there was nothing inappropriate going on. My whole family just had no qualms about nudity, it was just normal for us. My husband’s family was the exact opposite, like I’m not sure any of them have even seen themselves naked, let alone each other. One time my mil told my husband that it was inappropriate for our daughter (at age 3) to be running around in front of him with just her underwear on. She was 3!


Your dad cooked breakfast whilst naked in front of you? I’m not a prude when it comes to nudity but I’m not sure how appropriate it is for a father to be completely nude in front of his daughter. I can’t be that old fashioned, can I?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> You got that right. I love all those perfect imperfections.
> 
> I love walking around the house naked. My wife does too, but not as much. It's not because she is self-conscious, she just gets cold. If none of the kids are home we spend a fair amount of time in the nude following our shower. Usually make a little love too. Then we will finally get dressed for the day.
> 
> We rarely have sex in the dark. If it is at night we will still have some kind of mood light on. I have a routine on our Alexa that sets the lights and turns on some sexy music for those occasions, lol.


Gotta leave the bedside lamps on, else the mirrors are useless. And definitely have the bedroom jams playing.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TexasMom1216 said:


> When I retire I want a cabin out in the woods by a river where I can be naked in the river if I want. Just me and a couple of dogs who love me no matter what. It's going to be glorious.


Until fishermen or tubers come floating down the river.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Lotsofheart73 said:


> No nudity between me & hubby because still have 3 kids at home. Even so, I don’t think in my current shape I’d be walking around nude. I mean there some nudity in our bedroom when getting dressed etc or playful moments before bed or before he leaves for work but not out in main parts of house.
> 
> My 11 year old is another story. Every time big brother has someone over, he has to go upstairs and say to 11yr old sister “ I have friend here so don’t be running around with no clothes on”.


Once when I was young, I would take a shower and streak down hall to my bedroom. Unbeknownst to me, my aunt and both female cousins came over while I was in shower. Got out and streaked down the hall as usually and ran smack dab into them standing around the corner at my bedroom door. One cousin was 2 yrs younger than me, her sister was 2-3 yrs older. It was embarrassing for a 8/9 yr old boy.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't wait for 17 yr old to go to college, then it will be a free for all at home with my beloved bride and myself. I told her I was gonna get her some more pretty things to wear while we are here all day alone. 

Just going about our day with her in sexy lacy outfits.


----------



## AlwaysImproving (5 mo ago)

While we're not cooking and stuff in the nude, it's not uncommon for her to spend time in front of her makeup mirror nude while we're talking or something. Inside the bedroom much more common.


----------



## Tdavidb (5 mo ago)

Where do I begin to answer this question. My wife is "afraid if nudity" when the kids are gone and it is just my wife an I in the house. I'll tend to nude (or at least in the morning after waking up and making my coffee (I sleep nude more on that in a bit)). My wife will come down stairs completely dressed. She'll get mad me for being naked and insist I put clothes on. Also, I sleep nude (I have since I was 14, I'm now 52. Been married to my wife for 25 years together for 27). She'll ask me why I'm naked. She'll say I don't want thing touching me. Ummm... we have a king size bed and haven't snuggled in 15 years, so no worries if it touching you. So she's disgusted about me sleeping nude but it's ok for her to sleep topless. Ugh. As for sex...well that's a totally different topic. 

I'm trying to respect her fear of nudity so I'm rarely nude around her (except sleeping but the room is dark). Should I keep the respect and only be nude in the house when I'm alone Or just f-it and show my stuff whenever I want? Side note I won't undress for a shower unless it's in the bathroom becasue she hates it.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Tdavidb said:


> Where do I begin to answer this question. My wife is "afraid if nudity" when the kids are gone and it is just my wife an I in the house. I'll tend to nude (or at least in the morning after waking up and making my coffee (I sleep nude more on that in a bit)). My wife will come down stairs completely dressed. She'll get mad me for being naked and insist I put clothes on. Also, I sleep nude (I have since I was 14, I'm now 52. Been married to my wife for 25 years together for 27). She'll ask me why I'm naked. She'll say I don't want thing touching me. Ummm... we have a king size bed and haven't snuggled in 15 years, so no worries if it touching you. So she's disgusted about me sleeping nude but it's ok for her to sleep topless. Ugh. As for sex...well that's a totally different topic.
> 
> I'm trying to respect her fear of nudity so I'm rarely nude around her (except sleeping but the room is dark). Should I keep the respect and only be nude in the house when I'm alone Or just f-it and show my stuff whenever I want? Side note I won't undress for a shower unless it's in the bathroom becasue she hates it.


That is sad. We have made it a point that we always sleep nude. She would wear something if she had her period or if we had a house full of guests. Other than that we are nude and always in contact with each other while we sleep. We love that intimacy. At home we have a queen bed, but even when we are on vacation and happened to have a king bed we only use half of it to sleep.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> That is sad. We have made it a point that we always sleep nude. She would wear something if she had her period or if we had a house full of guests. Other than that we are nude and always in contact with each other while we sleep. We love that intimacy. At home we have a queen bed, but even when we are on vacation and happened to have a king bed we only use half of it to sleep.


Exactly. Some time back I made bed a No clothes zone. Wife is so glad I did, she sleeps much better now. Plus when she gets chilled she comes searching to snuggle up against me. She said it is like sleeping with a furry bear and I keep her warm.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Tdavidb said:


> Where do I begin to answer this question. My wife is "afraid if nudity" when the kids are gone and it is just my wife an I in the house. I'll tend to nude (or at least in the morning after waking up and making my coffee (I sleep nude more on that in a bit)). My wife will come down stairs completely dressed. She'll get mad me for being naked and insist I put clothes on. Also, I sleep nude (I have since I was 14, I'm now 52. Been married to my wife for 25 years together for 27). She'll ask me why I'm naked. She'll say I don't want thing touching me. Ummm... we have a king size bed and haven't snuggled in 15 years, so no worries if it touching you. So she's disgusted about me sleeping nude but it's ok for her to sleep topless. Ugh. As for sex...well that's a totally different topic.
> 
> I'm trying to respect her fear of nudity so I'm rarely nude around her (except sleeping but the room is dark). Should I keep the respect and only be nude in the house when I'm alone Or just f-it and show my stuff whenever I want? Side note I won't undress for a shower unless it's in the bathroom becasue she hates it.


A bit strange, she's so offended by your nudity. 

I'd definitely make it a point to be naked in the morning around her, and more.
If she doesn't loosen up the rest of the M will remain sex free. How can you tolerate that?


----------

